# Using A 1066 & Garfield Drag Box Scraper To Move Snow



## afleetcommand (Apr 23, 2017)

If A picture is worth a thousand words, what about a video? Pretty much says more than I can type on the subject
Basically clear an acre or so and pull it across the road.....would take a long time with a plow or loader..
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1No_-I--wyc[/ame]

An explanation...also description of those Garfield Box Scrapers.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zHszaf88rss[/ame]


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Brrrrr got flash backs of month ago.
Thanks for the ride along. :thumbsup:


----------

